

UX: That Square menu - pixxel
http://pixxel.co/feed/ux-that-square-menu

======
unwind
Weird. The article implies that clicking the top-right Menu button on the
Swipe site starts some kind of animation:

 _" Whoa. What! Okay, but it looks nice right? Well yes but you have to wait
for the slick animation to finish; it’s a couple of seconds"_.

For me, it's an absolutely instant pop-up in the center of the screen. No sign
of any transition or other animation, it's just there when I click.

Tested on Firefox 25.0.1 on Windows 7. Ah, the volatility of the interwebs. :)

~~~
pixxel
Indeed. Here's what I get on latest Chrome for Mac
[https://db.tt/Vu9lbEhE](https://db.tt/Vu9lbEhE)

